# Plow like normal...And Climb your piles!!



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Just need a nice wide blade and you'd be set! Not sure if they would ever be needed, but they are sure cool.

http://www.j-wheelz.com/


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have never sean any thing like that before. I think tracks would work alot better then them things.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

On hard surfaces I think the tracks would wear fast....$$$$ And you wouldn't loose any speed with these thingys.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't know... they only weight 7 lbs each, but that's a lot of unsprung weight hanging off each wheel. Might be tough on bearings and suspension parts?


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Can't be any worse than the huge rims/tires that guys are putting on them now-a-days.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

That's true, unless you already have huge tires and rims and decide to put them on too.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Those things are brilliant! Makes me want to buy an ATV. Wonder if they'll fit on my Garden tractor?


----------



## trustno1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Does anyone have a set of these? I'm really thinking about buying a set but would like to hear from someone that runs them already.


----------

